# Sog seal team elite



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Has anyone field tested this knife yet? I have it but have not brought it into the field. Wondering if I should keep this as my fighting blade.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have the Seal pup, pretty close to the elite and I'm happy with it. I haven't worked it over too much but it's handled everything I've thrown at it so far.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

My other quandary with this knife is finding out the correct blade angle so when it's time to sharpen it I dont screw it up.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

GHOST01 said:


> My other quandary with this knife is finding out the correct blade angle so when it's time to sharpen it I dont screw it up.


If you do screw it up, don't fret it too much, steel can be re-worked, and brought back. I have screwed some knives up myself, but I am not nearly as careful as I was in sharpening them correctly. I learned to sharpen Bucks, after a lot of trial and error; and, I can put an edge on one now, that shaves hair.
BTW: When I had my Kabar's, I took a file to them, and changed the angle to my liking. I spared my Buck Special 119 that treatment, and used a stone.


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

That's pretty good! I have a kit that keeps me at certain angles, without it would be a disaster. It's got a sharp edge on it now but I'm wondering if I should broaden it up when it comes time to rework it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm an Army Special Forces guy.....i give my nieces seal knifes...cause there cute and won't hurt them....JK.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

